
 Google vs Microsoft on the browser, cloud, and mobile platforms - wglb
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2009/12/google-vs-microsoft-on-the-browser-cloud-and-mobile-platforms.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextBigThing+%28The+Next+Big+Thing%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
Tyheam
The blog title is kinda misleading as it is very little about Microsoft and
almost exclusively about Google.

